# Cleatschuhe ohne Cleats auf Plattformpedalen fahren?



## Renito (27. April 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ich frage mich gerade, wie gut Schuhe wie der Northwave Enduro Mid All Mountain oder der O´Neal Session SPD auf Flatpedalen ohne die Cleats funktionieren? Also genau genommen fahre ich Flatpedale ohne Klicksystem und möchte einen Schuh dieser Art darauf nutzen. Bei diesen beiden Schuhen ist ja in dem Bereich, in dem die Cleats eingeschraubt werden, noch Sohle vorhanden.
Fährt von euch jemand so eine Kombi und kann mir seine Erfahrungen damit schildern?


Gruß
Renito


----------



## Florent29 (27. April 2018)

Wieso sollte man sowas tun?

Und nein, funktioniert nicht - jeder der schon mal mit Wanderschuhe auf Flats gefahren ist, wird dir das bestätigen. Griplevel: "Bananenschale"

Bei O'neal sind ja nicht mal die Flatpedal-Schuhe mit Flatpedalen kompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Fox (27. April 2018)

Dafür ist das Stück Sohle da, das Du anstatt dem Cleat einsetzen kannst. Müsste also funktionieren. Ob's allerdings Sinn macht wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Monstafant (27. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> jeder der schon mal mit Wanderschuhe auf Flats gefahren ist, wird dir das bestätigen.


So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Ich fahre im Winter immer mit Wanderschuhen. Kommt ganz auf die Sohle an. In meine Decathlon-Wanderschuh-Sohle greifen die Pins nicht schlechter als in meine Sommer-Fiveten-Sohle.


----------



## Florent29 (27. April 2018)

Monstafant schrieb:


> So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Ich fahre im Winter immer mit Wanderschuhen. Kommt ganz auf die Sohle an. In meine Decathlon-Wanderschuh-Sohle greifen die Pins nicht schlechter als in meine Sommer-Fiveten-Sohle.



Was fährst du denn da so? Waldautobahn oder ernsthaft?


----------



## Renito (27. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sowas tun?
> 
> Und nein, funktioniert nicht - jeder der schon mal mit Wanderschuhe auf Flats gefahren ist, wird dir das bestätigen.
> 
> Bei O'neal sind ja nicht mal die Flatpedal-Schuhe mit Flatpedalen kompatibel.


Naja...Bergschuhe haben ja wohl schon ein bisschen anderes Profil! Die von mir verlinkten haben ja eine kaum profilierte Sohle im Pedalkontaktbereich. Also dachte ich mir, dass das prinzipiell schon funktionieren müsste und wollte mal wissen, wer mit dieser Kombination welche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Warum ich dass tun will? Weil ich das Ratschensystem mag, ich mir eine etwas steifere Sohle erhoffe, weil mir Northwave passt und weil ich von 5.10 weg will!


----------



## Trail-Fox (27. April 2018)

Die Steife Sohle macht aber gerade mit Cleats Sinn...
Ausgehend vom 5.10 wird das was Du vor hast garantiert keine Verbesserung...


----------



## Florent29 (27. April 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Warum ich dass tun will? Weil ich das Ratschensystem mag, ich mir eine etwas steifere Sohle erhoffe, weil mir Northwave passt und weil ich von 5.10 weg will!



Was spricht dann gegen Flatpedalschuhe von Afton, Specialized, Ion, Giro (ganz neu), Shimano (auch neu)? Vor allem letztere sollen richtig steif sein. Und es gibt auch steifere 5.10s, btw...nur halt nicht die normalen Freerider...

Das Problem ist folgendes: Die Sohlen von Klickschuhen sind natürlich nicht ganz so weich, vor allem nicht an der Stelle, wo nur eine dünne Abdeckung die Schraubenlöcher bedeckt. Da wollte ich nicht genau mit dieser Stelle auf den Pins sitzen, wenn es haarig wird.


----------



## Trail-Fox (27. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Da wollte ich nicht genau mit dieser Stelle auf den Pins sitzen, wenn es haarig wird.



Richtig.
Wobei vielleicht sollte das zuerst beantwortet werden: Was/wo/wie wird denn überhaupt gefahren ?


----------



## Renito (27. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Was spricht dann gegen Flatpedalschuhe von Afton, Specialized, Ion, Giro (ganz neu), Shimano? Vor allem letztere sollen richtig steif sein. Und es gibt auch steifere 5.10s, btw...nur halt nicht die normalen Freerider...


Prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen diese Hersteller (ausser gegen Shimano...die wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen). Mich hat´s hauptsächlich interessiert, ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat. Und wegen meiner Überlegung zwecks der etwas steiferen Sohle sind mir eben diese beiden aufgefallen...auch, weil sie mir optisch gut gefallen. Aber die Funktion soll natürlich schon vorgehen.


----------



## Florent29 (27. April 2018)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Richtig.



Bei den meisten Gravity-Klickschuhen ist iÜ entweder gar keine Abdeckung dabei (5.10) oder eine Abdeckung, die zwar AUSSIEHT wie ein Stück Sohle, aber tatsächlich aus Hartplastik ist (Scott, Shimano).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (27. April 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Mich hat´s hauptsächlich interessiert, ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat.



Ja...ich bin mal einen Winter lang mit Shimano Klickschuhen und Vibram Sohle incl. Plastikabdeckung gefahren. War Mist.

Meine Freundin ist mal, weeil ihre 5.10s in der falschen Wohnung waren, mit Scott Klickschuhen auf Flats gefahren. Ebenfalls mit Abdeckung. War auch Mist.


----------



## Renito (27. April 2018)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Wobei vielleicht sollte das zuerst beantwortet werden: Was/wo/wie wird denn überhaupt gefahren ?


Ich fahre abfahrtslastige Touren...also zwischen Vormittagstour und 3500hm, S0 bis S3 ist alles dabei. Fahre gerade den 5.10 Impact VXi und der passt mir nicht wirklich gut. Der Vorgänger hatte mir deutlich besser gepasst, war mir aber zu schwer.


----------



## Trail-Fox (27. April 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Ich fahre abfahrtslastige Touren...also zwischen Vormittagstour und 3500hm, S0 bis S3 ist alles dabei.



In dem Fall ganz klar: Tu's nicht !


----------



## Florent29 (27. April 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Ich fahre abfahrtslastige Touren...also zwischen Vormittagstour und 3500hm, S0 bis S3 ist alles dabei. Fahre gerade den 5.10 Impact VXi und der passt mir nicht wirklich gut. Der Vorgänger hatte mir deutlich besser gepasst, war mir aber zu schwer.



Der hier hat die weite Passform des Freerider, ist aber deutlich steifer: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-freerider-elc-mtb-schuhe-505340

Und besser geschützt.


----------



## Renito (27. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ja...ich bin mal einen Winter lang mit Shimano Klickschuhen und Vibram Sohle incl. Plastikabdeckung gefahren. War Mist.
> 
> Meine Freundin ist mal, weeil ihre 5.10s in der falschen Wohnung waren, mit Scott Klickschuhen auf Flats gefahren. Ebenfalls mit Abdeckung. War auch Mist.


Dass ist schon mal interessant für mich 
Wie ist denn das Sohlenstück für den Cleatbereich bei Northwave und O´Neal?


----------



## Florent29 (27. April 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Dass ist schon mal interessant für mich
> Wie ist denn das Sohlenstück für den Cleatbereich bei Northwave und O´Neal?



Bei O'neal: Ziemlich sicher Hartplastik

Bei Northwave: keine Ahnung. Ich habe zwar einen Schrank voller Northwave, aber alles XC- und RR-Schuhe. Bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob da überhaupt eine Abdeckung dabei ist - bei meinen 5.10 Kestrel war keine dabei. Wozu auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renito (27. April 2018)

Wie sind denn der Specialized 2FO und der ION Rapid AMP verglichen mit 5.10 in Bezug auf Grip und Steifigkeit?
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mit der Steifigkeit meines 5.10 Impact jetzt nich unzufrieden war!


----------



## Monstafant (27. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn da so? Waldautobahn oder ernsthaft?


Deine Frage scheint rein rhetorischer Art zu sein, die Antwort glaubst du schon zu wissen. Beneidenswerte Selbstsicherheit.


----------



## Trail-Fox (27. April 2018)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Deine Frage scheint rein rhetorischer Art zu sein, die Antwort glaubst du schon zu wissen. Beneidenswerte Selbstsicherheit.



Woran genau machst Du das fest ? Ich finde die Frage für eine passende Antwort essentiell und nicht ansatzweise so herablassend gestellt wie von Dir dargestellt.


----------



## Ahija (27. April 2018)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Deine Frage scheint rein rhetorischer Art zu sein, die Antwort glaubst du schon zu wissen. Beneidenswerte Selbstsicherheit.


Zumal du im gleichen Maße passiv aggressiv auf etwas reagierst, wie du es für dich interpretiert hast.

Zum Thema: Bin von 5.10 Flats auf Shimano Flats umgestiegen. Mir gefällts besser.
Bezüglich Optik: Ist halt n Schuh, ne? Ob da Function follows form die richtige herangehensweise ist, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Renito (27. April 2018)

Was genau gefällt dir an den Shimanos besser?


----------



## Ahija (27. April 2018)

Der Sitz, der Knöchelschutz innen und besonders gut finde ich die Abdeckung der Schnürsenkel. Das hat mir gerade im Herbst / Winter sehr gut gefallen - das hält die Füße tatsächlich erstaunlich trocken.
Bezüglich der Griffigkeit kann ich bei der Sohle keinen Unterschied zu den 5.10 feststellen.

Optisch besser gefallen hätten mir tatsächlich die Cleatvarianten des Schuhs. Aber das ist halt hirnverbrannt auf Flatpedals..

Die Schuhe, welche ich gekauft habe
Die schönere Version imho 
Die unschlagbare Variante.


----------



## Goddi8 (27. April 2018)

Mal was aus der Praxis zum Thema. Ich fahre/fuhr solche Schuhe auf Funn Mamba. Eine Seite Klick, eine Flat.
Die Schuhe ( Ion Rascal, Giro Chambers, 5.10 Falcon LT) funktionieren auch mit Cleat wunderbar auf der Flatseite des Pedals. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist ähnlich wie deins.
Ob es jetzt sinn macht den cleat schuh nie als solchen zu benutzen, sei dir überlassen funktionieren tut's aber. Pins in der mitte des Pedals würde ich aber entfernen. Die Mamba haben da keine.
Grip ist okay und eher grundsätzlich von der Sohle abhängig. Meine Ion grippen auf den Mamba ähnlich gut wie meine Adidas terrex auf syntace Flats.
Mein Einsatzgebiet entspricht deinem.


----------



## Renito (27. April 2018)

@Ahija Danke! Vielleicht muss ich mir die Shimano Schuhe doch mal genauer anschauen. Wobei...mit der "unschlagbaren Variante" hab ich wohl eh gerade meinen Traumschuh gefunden 
@Goddi8 Klingt auch interessant deine Erfahrung.

Wie so oft...wahrscheinlich finden sich immer Meinungen für die eine oder andere Seite. Vielleicht muss ich mal so einen Schuh in der Hand halten und mir ein direktes Bild von so einer Sohle machen.


----------



## Monstafant (28. April 2018)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Woran genau machst Du das fest ? Ich finde die Frage für eine passende Antwort essentiell und nicht ansatzweise so herablassend gestellt wie von Dir dargestellt.


Tut mir leid, womöglich habe ich die Frage falsch interpretiert. 
Meine Grundaussage war: Es gibt Wanderschuhe, deren Sohlen geeignet sind für Flat Pedals. Meine Erfahrung: Gerade im Winter unter Null Grad wird die Fiveten-Sohle hart, meine Wanderschuh-Sohle bietet da besseren Halt. 
Und ja, ich ich würde auch meine Winterstrecken als "ernsthaft" bezeichnen. Also Trails, die auch bei Schnee machbar sind.


----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2018)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Und ja, ich ich würde auch meine Winterstrecken als "ernsthaft" bezeichnen. Also Trails, die auch bei Schnee machbar sind.



Das ist halt noch lange nicht das, was der TE damit machen will. Zumal der TE einen Schuh mit einem Loch in der Mitte fahren will!!! 

Und versteh ich dich richtig, dass du im Sommer dann auch lieber deine 5.10 nimmst?

Und sorry wenn die Frage falsch wüberkam - aber hier im Forum sind genug Leute unterwegs, die in Foren von ihren ultratechnischen Trailtouren mit ihrem 8kg Fully erzählen und wenn sie dann ein Foto posten, dann ist's ein Schotterweg mit ein paar Fahrspuren drauf.

Da wollte ich nur sichergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monstafant (30. April 2018)

Ja, im Sommer fahre ich 5.10 – nicht zuletzt weil die Wanderschuhe gefüttert sind und viel zu warm wären. Meine 5.10 sind jetzt fünf Jahre alt und die Sohle ist nicht mehr so grippig wie am Anfang. Sollen scheinen im Alter zu verhärten.

Und eine Lanze für die Wanderschuh-Lösung wollte ich auch nur brechen, weil du dezidiert schriebst: Wanderschuhe = Bananenschalen-Grip.
Zu den SPD-Schuhen des TE steht das (das gebe ich zu) in keinem direkten Zusammenhang.


----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2018)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Und eine Lanze für die Wanderschuh-Lösung wollte ich auch nur brechen, weil du dezidiert schriebst: Wanderschuhe = Bananenschalen-Grip.
> Zu den SPD-Schuhen des TE steht das (das gebe ich zu) in keinem direkten Zusammenhang.



Gut, da haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich habe tatsächlich die Lösung des TE (mit Shimano SH-MT91) ausprobiert. Und das ist mM nach schlicht Mist.

Wanderschuhe sind ja noch weniger steif als 5.10, deshalb ist das ja eine hier nicht relevante Erfahrung von dir.


----------



## Renito (30. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Zumal der TE einen Schuh mit einem Loch in der Mitte fahren will!!!


Für mich war die Frage eher ob, bzw. wie gut dass geht um die Auswahl am Schuhwerk evtl. etwas zu erweitern. Zumal ich bei einigen dieser Schuhe Funktionen finde, die das Flat-Pendant nicht hat. Warum auch immer die Hersteller dass machen . Z.B. die Schnürsenkel-/Klettverschlusskombi bei ION oder ein BOA-Verschluss. Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das eher ein mieser "Kompromiss" ist. Was du ja bestätigen kannst (zumindest mit deinem Shimano Schuh).
Ich habe mir jetzt mal von Specialized den 2FO flat 2.0 bestellt. Von denen hatte ich auch mal einen Klickschuh, der mir gut gepasst hat.
In erster Linie soll bei mir ja ein neuer Schuh her, weil mein 5.10 durch ist und ich mit der Passform nicht zufrieden bin.
Auf jeden Fall danke für euren Input!


----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Zumal ich bei einigen dieser Schuhe Funktionen finde, die das Flat-Pendant nicht hat. Warum auch immer die Hersteller dass machen . Z.B. die Schnürsenkel-/Klettverschlusskombi bei ION oder ein BOA-Verschluss.



Ja, das nervt mich auch ziemlich...allerdings ist die Zielgruppe für einen racey geschnittenen steifen Flatschuh auch sehr winzig.

Ich bin bei Rennen mittlerweile auch wieder mit Klicks (und Boa-Dials) unterwegs, weil die Power einfach besser auf die Pedale kommt.


----------



## Renito (30. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> allerdings ist die Zielgruppe für einen racey geschnittenen steifen Flatschuh auch sehr winzig.


Ja...vermutlich =). Das einzige, was für mich gegen Klicks auf meinem "Tourenbike" spricht ist, dass bei meinen Touren doch häufiger mal ausgesetzte Spitzkehren/technisch langsamere Passagen vorkommen. Da fühle ich mich dann mit Klickies ziemlich unwohl. Für alles wo´s flowig oder zum "drüber ballern" ist, fände ich die schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> ausgesetzte Spitzkehren/technisch langsamere Passagen vorkommen. Da fühle ich mich dann mit Klickies ziemlich unwohl.



Ja, das war auch meine Überlegung, als ich damals auf Flats gegangen bin.

Aber ich habe bemerkt, dass ich mit Flats schneller "aufgebe" und in schwierigen Passagen doch unbewusst eher mal einen Fuß auf den Boden setze, als ich das mit Klicks tue.

Und ich bin vom RR und XC die Klickies ohnehin eher gewohnt...


----------



## Dirtracer79 (1. Mai 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Ich fahre abfahrtslastige Touren...also zwischen Vormittagstour und 3500hm, S0 bis S3 ist alles dabei. Fahre gerade den 5.10 Impact VXi und der passt mir nicht wirklich gut. Der Vorgänger hatte mir deutlich besser gepasst, war mir aber zu schwer.


Hi, 
Noch eine kleine Erfahrung von mir zu 5.10:
Der Impact passt mir auch nicht - zu eng.
Habe mittlerweile den 3. Freerider und musste den letzten eine halbe Nummer größer nehmen. Mein Kollege hat das selbe Problem gehabt. Vielleicht hat 5.10 in den letzten Jahren die Passform verändert und es könnte sein, dass du vielleicht auch mit einem etwas größeren gut zurecht kommen könntest...?
VG


----------



## Renito (1. Mai 2018)

Servus,
ich hatte auch den Verdacht, dass die 5.10s auf anderen Leisten gefertigt werden, seit Adidas den Verein übernommen hat. Seit dem passen die mir irgendwie nicht mehr richtig...kann aber auch einfach dem Modell geschuldet sein 
Bei mir ist das Problem, dass mir Gr. 44 ein Tickelchen zu kurz ist. Nehme ich eine Nummer größer, dann ist mir der Schuh zu weit.

Edit: ein Spezl hat genau das gleiche Problem. Dem passen sie auch nicht mehr. Vorher schon! Konnten dass hier Andere auch feststellen?


----------



## Flieg-Radler (2. Mai 2018)

@ Renito: ja, ich kenne das auch, habe zwei Paar 5.10 "Freerider Pro", weil die super gut auf Flats funktionieren und angenehm steif sind und auch noch gut zum Gehen. Aber eben: das eine ist etwas zu kurz, das andere 1/2 Nr. größer, dafür zu weit. Aber das habe ich bei fast allen Schuhen, habe sehr schmale Füße. Meinem Sohn passen seine Freerider Pro perfekt.

Zur Ausgangsfrage: Hatte das mit Scott-Schuhen probiert (Klick-Schuh auf Flat), weil die schön schmal sind und mir daher ausnehmend gut passen. Aber obwohl die sogar eine durchgängige Sohle haben (also vom Hersteller ausdrücklich sowohl für Flat als auch für Klicks gedacht, für Klicks muss man einen Teil der Sohle herausnehmen) war der Grip auf Flats gleich Null. Für mich eine klare Sache: das sind zwei verschieden Welten und Kombinationsversuche sind Kompromisse, welche die Nachteilen von beiden vereinen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renito (2. Mai 2018)

Ok...klare Aussage! Danke 
Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie mir der 2FO flat 2.0 passt...sollte heute ankommen.
Ich denke gerade auch, dass mein 5.10 mittlerweile recht weich geworden ist. Der hat ja nun doch ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und wurde echt viel benutzt.


----------



## Florent29 (2. Mai 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade auch, dass mein 5.10 mittlerweile recht weich geworden ist. Der hat ja nun doch ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und wurde echt viel benutzt.



Das ist normal - sogar relativ hochwertige XC-Schuhe mit steifen Sohlen werden irgendwann lätschig.

Nur Vollcarbonsohlen halten fast ewig.


----------



## Renito (2. Mai 2018)

Ist ja auch eigentlich logisch =)
Wollte damit eigentlich auch sagen, dass somit der neue flat Schuh auch wieder steifer sein sollte. Wenn er dann noch gut passt, hab ich ja eigentlich alles was ich wollte


----------



## Loki1987 (8. Mai 2018)

Falls noch aktuell oder für jemand anderen relevant:
Die Northwave Enduro Mid kommen NICHT mit einer Cleatabdeckung!
Habe das sowohl online in Erfahrungsberichten gelesen als auch selbst im Shop bestätigt.

Und noch etwas zu Ratschen bzw. Boa Verschluss.
Ich mag die Boa Dinger sehr gern und auch Ratschen taugen mir sehr, da ich meine Schuhe gerne Schraubzwingenartig an den Füßen haben möchte, gerade bei Klicks. Das ist natürlich mit Schnellverschlüssen sehr einfach und bequem zu handhaben.
ABER ich habe mir am ersten Tag mit meinen Giro Terraduro gleich mal das Ratschenband abgerissen. Das ist ziemlich nervig wenn du mitten im Gelände bist oder gerade einen mehrtägigen Bikeurlaub angefangen hast. Zu 99% wirst du vor Ort keinen Ersatz bekommen und musst dann mit irgendeiner Gaffatape Bastellösung herum fahren.
Aus genau diesem Grund bin ich nun wieder zurück bei den guten alten Schnürsenkeln. Damit hat man noch einmal mehr Kontrolle über den Halt und wenn man darauf achtet, dass der Schuh ein ordentlich festes und breites Klettband über dem Ristbereich hat, dann sitzen auch Schnürschuhe bombenfest. Besonders deutlich wurde das übrigens am Northwave Enduro Mid. Ein toller Schuh, aber der Boa Verschluss ist hier mehr Spielerei als sonst etwas, da er nur den unteren Bereich einstellt. Der eigentliche Halt entsteht über das sehr steife Klettband, welches den Fuß dann endgültig im Schuh fixiert.
Ich fahre jetzt den Mavic Deemax Pro und der sitzt bombig am Fuß. Schau doch mal nach etwas ähnlichem als Flatpedal Variante.
Ich war auch überzeugt ich brauche unbedingt nen Boa Verschluss aber manchmal verkompliziert man Dinge auch zu sehr, wenn es eigentlich nicht mehr braucht als eine simple aber gut umgesetzte Lösung. Und Lowtech ist dann einfach doch weniger Fehleranfällig, was wiederum mehr sorgenfreie Zeit im Sattel bedeutet 

Falls du doch in Betracht ziehst wieder zu Klicks zu wechseln, die neuen Shimano Saint Klickpedale sind top. Man hat auch ohne direkt einzuklicken guten Halt darauf so lange man nicht mit hoher Geschwindigkeit durch ein Steinfeld knallt. Sollte also für deinen Einsatzbereich durchaus gut passen, da du in schwierigen Passagen durchaus nur mit einem Fuß eingeklickt sein musst. Das gibt schon deutlich mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Renito (8. Mai 2018)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal nach etwas ähnlichem als Flatpedal Variante.
> Ich war auch überzeugt ich brauche unbedingt nen Boa Verschluss aber manchmal verkompliziert man Dinge auch zu sehr, wenn es eigentlich nicht mehr braucht als eine simple aber gut umgesetzte Lösung. Und Lowtech ist dann einfach doch weniger Fehleranfällig, was wiederum mehr sorgenfreie Zeit im Sattel bedeutet


Der Boa-Verschluss sollte ja kein muss sein. Mir ist eben nur aufgefallen, dass es bei Klickschuhen einige Lösungen gibt, die ich schön finde, aber nicht an Flatschuhen zu finden sind. Siehe z.B. Klettband beim ION Rascal. So ein Klettband finde ich irgendwie angenehmer als die Schnürsenkel durch ein Gummiband zu ziehen. Dass ist natürlich "jammern auf hohem Nievau" von mir 
Ansonsten gebe ich dir da vollkommen recht...je einfacher das "Schnürsystem", desto einfacher ist die Reperatur bei einem Defekt!
Bin ja jetzt auch wieder beim einfachen Schnürsystem gelandet. Der Schuh fühlt sich auch sehr gut an und passt jetzt auch sehr gut


----------



## Loki1987 (8. Mai 2018)

Na dann ist ja alles perfekt 
Habe gerade aus Neugier noch einmal geschaut welche Optionen es gibt. Aber wirklich jeder Hersteller lässt diese Klettband Option für Flatschuhe einfach wegfallen. Ist mir auch absolut unverständlich. Die Bikeindustrie besteht eben eindeutig aus hoch qualifizierten und involvierten Designern...
Viel Spaß mit dem Schuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renito (8. Mai 2018)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Die Bikeindustrie besteht eben eindeutig aus hoch qualifizierten und involvierten Designern...
> Viel Spaß mit dem Schuh



Scheint wohl so 
Merci!


----------



## Dirtracer79 (8. Mai 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Ok...klare Aussage! Danke
> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie mir der 2FO flat 2.0 passt...sollte heute ankommen.
> Ich denke gerade auch, dass mein 5.10 mittlerweile recht weich geworden ist. Der hat ja nun doch ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und wurde echt viel benutzt.


Hi,
Kannst du uns schon erste Erfahrungen mitteilen?
Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Florent29 (8. Mai 2018)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Und noch etwas zu Ratschen bzw. Boa Verschluss.
> Ich mag die Boa Dinger sehr gern und auch Ratschen taugen mir sehr, da ich meine Schuhe gerne Schraubzwingenartig an den Füßen haben möchte, gerade bei Klicks. Das ist natürlich mit Schnellverschlüssen sehr einfach und bequem zu handhaben.
> ABER ich habe mir am ersten Tag mit meinen Giro Terraduro gleich mal das Ratschenband abgerissen. Das ist ziemlich nervig wenn du mitten im Gelände bist oder gerade einen mehrtägigen Bikeurlaub angefangen hast. Zu 99% wirst du vor Ort keinen Ersatz bekommen und musst dann mit irgendeiner Gaffatape Bastellösung herum fahren.



Die Erfahrung kann ich leider bestätigen - allerdings fahre ich auch die 5.10 Kestrel Boa, bei denen der Boa-Dial sehr exponiert außen am Schuh sitzt. Säße der mittig, wie zB bei Pearl Izumi, wäre das kein Problem.

Werde mir aber auch noch mal ein Paar mit Schnürsenkeln und/oder Klett für den Bikepark zulegen.


----------



## Renito (8. Mai 2018)

Dirtracer79 schrieb:


> Kannst du uns schon erste Erfahrungen mitteilen?


Was die Performance im Trail angeht kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich am So. nur eine einfache Tour gefahren bin.

Was die Passform/Features angeht habe ich bis jetzt folgende Eindrücke:
-Der 2FO ist von der Passform etwas schmäler als der Impact VXi und kommt meinem recht schmalen Fuß sehr entgegen.
-Der 2FO bietet mir genau das Bisschen mehr Platz für die Zehen, der mir beim Impact VXi gefehlt hat (Habe bei beiden Schuhen Gr. 44)
-Das lacelocksystem (die Schnürsenkelfixierung mittels Gummibändchen) ist beim 2FO längs zum Fuß auf der Zunge angebracht. Das hält 
 den Schnürsenkel deutlich besser fest als beim Impact VXi. Dort ist es quer auf der Zunge angebracht und mir ist der Schnürsenkel immer 
 rausgerutscht. Ist zwar "nur" ein kleines Detail, aber dieses ist mir gleich sehr angenehm aufgefallen.
-Die Sohle des 2FO ist im mittleren Bereich etwas schmäler von der Aufstandsfläche (max. 10mm) als der Impact VXi.
-Die Sohle des 2FO ist im vorderen Fußbereich (also Fußballen bis Zehenspitzen) deutlich fester als der Impact VXi. Was beim bergauf 
 pedalieren für eine bessere Kraftübertragung sorgt. Im mittleren Fußbereich bis zur Ferse ist er weicher. Mal sehen, ob sich dass bei 
 längeren Tragepassagen als angenehmer herausstellt. Zum bergab fahren sollte es m.E.n. nicht stören.

Was die Härte und somit den Grip der Sohle angeht, kann ich noch keinen konkreten Vergleich ziehen. Dafür muss ich erst mal einen ordentlichen Trail rocken . Ich werde hier aber noch mal berichten sobald ich dass getan habe.


----------



## Renito (13. Mai 2018)

Sodala...hab am Wochenende ausgiebig testen können. Der Grip der Sohle ist super und nimmt sich m.M.n. nichts zu den 5.10


----------



## Dirtracer79 (17. Mai 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Sodala...hab am Wochenende ausgiebig testen können. Der Grip der Sohle ist super und nimmt sich m.M.n. nichts zu den 5.10


Hast du mal ein Bild von deinen neuen Schuhen?


----------



## Renito (17. Mai 2018)

Kann ich heute mal machen


----------



## Renito (25. Mai 2018)

Sorry für die Verspätung! Musste "leider" ins Vinschgau zum biken . Kann jetzt aber definitiv für mich behaupten, den optimalen Schuh gefunden zu haben. Danke noch mal für euren Input . Hier sind dann noch ein paar Bildchen vom Schuh. Auch ein paar Vergleichsbilder mit dem 5.10


----------



## Dirtracer79 (25. Mai 2018)

Cool!
Danke!

Und Grip ist wirklich genauso gut?

An der Stelle möchte ich übrigens allen von den ONeal Honey Rubber Schuhen für grobes Gelände abraten.
Der Grip der Schuhe ist viel schlechter als bei 5.10. Für Touren würde ich sagen, OK...

VG


----------



## Renito (25. Mai 2018)

Dirtracer79 schrieb:


> Und Grip ist wirklich genauso gut?


Finde ich schon. Zumindest in Kombination mit meinen Pedalen/Pins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (7. November 2020)

Renito schrieb:


> Der Boa-Verschluss sollte ja kein muss sein. Mir ist eben nur aufgefallen, dass es bei Klickschuhen einige Lösungen gibt, die ich schön finde, aber nicht an Flatschuhen zu finden sind. Siehe z.B. Klettband beim ION Rascal. So ein Klettband finde ich irgendwie angenehmer als die Schnürsenkel durch ein Gummiband zu ziehen. Dass ist natürlich "jammern auf hohem Nievau" von mir
> Ansonsten gebe ich dir da vollkommen recht...je einfacher das "Schnürsystem", desto einfacher ist die Reperatur bei einem Defekt!
> Bin ja jetzt auch wieder beim einfachen Schnürsystem gelandet. Der Schuh fühlt sich auch sehr gut an und passt jetzt auch sehr gut


Gerade gesehen. So etwas kommt jetzt von oneall. Sender Pro soll der Schuh heißen.


----------



## Renito (9. November 2020)

Da hat jemand den Thread aus der Versenkung geholt 
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp 
Bin aber mitlerweile seit einem Jahr mit dem Vaude AM Moab Tech mit dem BOA-Verschluss gelandet.
Ist bis jetzt der für mich am besten funktionierende Schuh den ich je hatte. Würde ich sofort wieder kaufen!
Sitz an meinen Füßen wie eine Socke, hat einen hervorragenden Grip, ist bequem und schnell an und wieder ausgezogen und die Sohle scheint auch sehr haltbar zu sein (bin jetzt seit bisserl mehr als einem Jahr mit ihm unterwegs und kann keinen großartigen Verschleiß feststellen).


----------



## Dirtracer79 (9. November 2020)

Ich hab mich in den Adidas Five Ten Trailcross Mid Pro verliebt!
Ich glaube die Vorteile brauch ich nicht aufzählen...
Den MOAB schaue ich mir gerne mal an - kenne ich noch gar nicht.


----------

